
Marko vs. React: An In-Depth Look - seangates
https://medium.com/@psteeleidem/marko-vs-react-an-in-depth-look-767de0a5f9a6#.nd35b7mt3
======
psteeleidem
I'm the author of the article and one of the maintainers of Marko. We also
recently published an article on the release of Marko 4.0 for context: [Marko
4.0 is here]([https://medium.com/@mlrawlings/marko-4-0-is-
here-837884c5f60...](https://medium.com/@mlrawlings/marko-4-0-is-
here-837884c5f60d)).

A lot of hard work has gone into making Marko one of the fastest and simplest
JavaScript libraries for building web applications based on UI components.
Many of the features of Marko were heavily inspired by React, but Marko is
very different with a lot of unique features (async, streaming, concise
syntax, etc.) and optimizations.

Feedback and questions welcome!

